# goverment auctions



## dixie (Dec 29, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11194&item=360007605896

I search this seller for tractors and equipment but with a little knowledge I may start to buy this just and pull out the best parts and send them to someone who enjoys extracting the gold.

They are always selling large lots of computer parts. Usually by the truckload for little or no money.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a good link for Government Auctions;
http://www.govliquidation.com/


----------

